# TH36 10F Lathe - Spindle  to  Countershaft Belt size



## rfdes (Sep 28, 2013)

I need some advise regarding the belt size for this lathe.  I've had this lathe for about 10 yrs and
rarely used it.  The lathe came with one of the adjustable link belts that seemed too loose for 
my liking.  During my recent tear down and repaint effort, I decided to replace the belt with a V-belt
since I had the headstock disassembled.  My internet research indicated that the original V-belt
was 42", so that is what I got and installed it when reassembling the headstock.  

Well, today I got the countershaft re-installed and the 42" length appears too short.  No amount
of adjusting is adequate.  Way too tight.  Would someone please confirm the proper belt size required.  
If 42" is, indeed, correct are there any suggestions as to why I'm having a problem.

By the way,  I really don't want to use a link belt as my solution.  I realize alot of experienced Atlas
users swear by them, but I'm tying to be a purist in my restoration effort.

Any advice would be appreciated.  
Thanks and take care.
Jim


----------



## Privateer (Sep 29, 2013)

Take that link belt you had and put it back on, adjusting it as needed for your machine. Mark a thick line at one of the linkages to show where the links line up when mated (this line should overlap two or three of the links). Remove the belt at the point where your line is, and measure from end to end on the line marks. You should have your answer. 

Terry

PS. I don't have the proper length to tell you, I use the link belts.


----------



## fgduncan (Sep 29, 2013)

rfdes said:


> I need some advise regarding the belt size for this lathe.  I've had this lathe for about 10 yrs and
> rarely used it.  The lathe came with one of the adjustable link belts that seemed too loose for
> my liking.  During my recent tear down and repaint effort, I decided to replace the belt with a V-belt
> since I had the headstock disassembled.  My internet research indicated that the original V-belt
> ...



I have a TH42, which has a slightly longer bed than yours.  42 inches is correct for the horizontal countershaft version, but there is also the vertical countershaft model which uses a different belt. My horizontal countershaft model uses a BD 2M-34 which is 42", while the vertical model uses a BD 3M-34 which is of unknown length. Those are the part numbers from 1966, and unfortunately, there is no further information available as to their length. So the question is do you have the horizontal countershaft model, or the vertical shaft model? The vertical countershaft belt should be a little longer since the countershaft is farther from the spindle.

You might try measuring the length of the link belt, subtract an inch or two and go down to a hardware store and buying a slightly shorter belt.

If this is going to be a working lathe, and not a decorator, my advice is to use the link belt and be done with it. Perhaps removing one of the links might tighten it up to your liking.

Frank Duncan


----------



## rfdes (Sep 29, 2013)

Mine also is the horizontal countershaft variety.  I also have the cast iron stand that directly supports the countershaft
bracket assy, however the 42" is a bit too short.  I should have measured the old link belt, but nooooo.  I got excited
and purchased a 42".  Anyway, no real loss.  I'll simply measure the link belt and buy another..  43" seems perfect at this time
but I will measure anyway.
Thanks for the input..
Jim


----------



## fgduncan (Sep 29, 2013)

rfdes said:


> Mine also is the horizontal countershaft variety.  I also have the cast iron stand that directly supports the countershaft
> bracket assy, however the 42" is a bit too short.  I should have measured the old link belt, but nooooo.  I got excited
> and purchased a 42".  Anyway, no real loss.  I'll simply measure the link belt and buy another..  43" seems perfect at this time
> but I will measure anyway.
> ...



Dude, My bad!! All you have to do is to move the countershaft bracket closer to the lathe! I went out and looked at mine and the holes for the bracket could be placed closer or farther away as needed. Just see where the holes are now and make some new ones an inch or so closer to the lathe. Problem solved.

Frank Duncan


----------

